# Inside Kaaba



## ADT

Don't know if this has been posted before but former President Musharraf was let inside the Kaaba. 









You can see him all the way in the back

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## fawadullah

May ALLAH bless all of us to go there.Aamin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qsaark

I have found this video:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

MashAllah he was so lucky to be inside the Kaaba. I think Saudi leaders were very close to Musharraf. They are not like this with the current government of Pakistan (PPP).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qsaark

*The Kaaba: It&#8217;s Size and History!*






The small, cubed building known as the Kaaba may not rival skyscrapers in height or mansions in width, but its impact on history and human beings is unmatched.

The Kaaba is the building towards which Muslims face five times a day, everyday, in prayer. This has been the case since the time of Prophet Muhammad over 1400 years ago.

*The Size of the Kaaba:*

The current height of the Kaaba is 39 feet, 6 inches and total size comes to 627 square feet.

The inside room of the Kaaba is 42.64&#215;29.52 feet. The Kaaba&#8217;s walls are one 3.28 feet wide. The floor inside is 7.22 feet higher than the place where people perform Tawaf.

The ceiling and roof are two levels made out of wood. They were reconstructed with teak which is capped with stainless steel.

The walls are all made of stone. The stones inside are unpolished, while the ones outside are polished.

This small building has been constructed and reconstructed by Prophets Adam, Ibrahim, Ismail and Muhammad (peace be upon them). No other building has had this honor.

Facts about the Kaaba that many are unaware of.

The other names of the Kaaba

Literally, Kaaba in Arabic means a high place with respect and prestige. The word Kaaba may also be derivative of a word meaning a cube.

*Some of these other names include:*

Bait ul Ateeq-which means, according to one meaning, the earliest and ancient. According to the second meaning, it means independent and liberating. Both meanings could be taken

Bayt ul Haram-the honorable house

The Kaaba has been reconstructed up to 12 times

Scholars and historians say that the Kaaba has been reconstructed between five to twelve times.

The very first construction of the Kaaba was done by Prophet Adam. Allah says in the Quran that this was the first house that was built for humanity to worship Allah.

After this, Prophet Ibrahim and Ismail rebuilt the Kaaba. The measurements of the Kaaba&#8217;s Ibrahimic foundation are as follows:

the eastern wall was 48 feet and 6 inches

the Hateem side wall was 33 feet

the side between the black stone and the Yemeni corner was 30 feet

the Western side was 46.5 feet

Following this, there were several constructions before the Prophet Muhammad&#8217;s time.

Reconstruction of Kaaba by Quraish

Prophet Muhammad participated in one of its reconstructions before he became a Prophet.

After a flash flood, the Kaaba was damaged and its walls cracked. It needed rebuilding.

This responsibility was divided among the Quraish&#8217;s four tribes. Prophet Muhammad helped with this reconstruction.

Once the walls were erected, it was time to place the Black Stone, (the Hajar ul Aswad) on the eastern wall of the Kaaba.

Arguments erupted about who would have the honor of putting the Black Stone in its place. A fight was about to break out over the issue, when Abu Umayyah, Makkah&#8217;s oldest man, proposed that the first man to enter the gate of the mosque the following morning would decide the matter. That man was the Prophet. The Makkans were ecstatic. &#8220;This is the trustworthy one (Al-Ameen),&#8221; they shouted in a chorus. &#8220;This is Muhammad&#8221;.

He came to them and they asked him to decide on the matter. He agreed.

Prophet Muhammad proposed a solution that all agreed to-putting the Black Stone on a cloak, the elders of each of the clans held on to one edge of the cloak and carried the stone to its place. The Prophet then picked up the stone and placed it on the wall of the Kaaba.

Since the tribe of Quraish did not have sufficient funds, this reconstruction did not include the entire foundation of the Kaaba as built by Prophet Ibrahim. This is the first time the Kaaba acquired the cubical shape it has now unlike the rectangle shape which it had earlier. The portion of the Kaaba left out is called Hateem now.

*Construction After the Prophet&#8217;s Time-Abdullah ibn az-Zubayr*

The Syrian army destroyed the Kaaba in Muharram 64 (Hijri date) and before the next Hajj Abdullah ibn az-Zubayr, may Allah be pleased with him, reconstructed the Kaaba from the ground up.

Ibn az-Zubayr wanted to make the Kaaba how the Prophet Muhammad wanted it, on the foundation of the Prophet Ibrahim.

Ibn az-Zubayr said, &#8220;I heard Aisha (may Allah be pleased with her) say, &#8216;The Prophet said: &#8220;If your people had not quite recently abandoned the Ignorance (Unbelief), and if I had sufficient provisions to rebuild it [the Kaaba], I would have added five cubits to it from the Hijr. Also, I would make two doors; one for people to enter therein and the other to exit.&#8221; (Bukhari). Ibn az-Zubayr said, &#8220;Today, I can afford to do it and I do not fear the people. 

Ibn az-Zubayr built the Kaaba on Prophet Ibrahim&#8217;s foundation. He put the roof on three pillars with the wood of Aoud (a perfumed wood with aroma which is traditionally burned to get a good smell out of it in Arabia).

In his construction he put two doors, one facing the east the other facing the west, as the Prophet wanted but did not do in his lifetime.

He rebuilt the Kaaba on the Prophet Ibrahim&#8217;s foundation, which meant that the Hateem area was included. The Hateem is the area adjacent to the Kaaba enclosed by a low semi-circular wall.

Abdullah ibn az-Zubayr also made the following additions and modifications:

put a small window close to the roof of the Kaaba to allow for light.

moved the door of the Kaaba to ground level and added a second door to the Kaaba.

added nine cubits to the height of the Kaaba, making it twenty cubits high. 

its walls were two cubits wide. 

reduced the pillars inside the House to three instead of six as were earlier built by Quraish. 

For reconstruction, ibn az-Zubayr put up four pillars around Kaaba and hung cloth over them until the building was completed. People began to do Tawaf around these pillars at all times, so Tawaf of the Kaaba was never abandoned, even during reconstruction.

*During Abdul Malik bin Marwan&#8217;s time*

In 74 Hijri (or 693 according to the Gregorian calendar), Al-Hajjaj bin Yusuf al-Thaqafi, the known tyrant of that time, with the approval of Umayyad Khalifa Abdul Malik bin Marwan, demolished what Ibn az-Zubayr had added to it from the older foundation of Prophet Ibrahim, restore its old structure as the Quraish had it.

Some of the changes he made were the following:

he rebuilt it in the smaller shape which is found today

took out the Hateem

walled up the western door (whose signs are still visible today) and left the rest as it was

pulled down the wall in the Hateem area.

removed the wooden ladder Ibn az-Zubayr had put inside the Kaaba.

reduced the door&#8217;s height by five cubits

When Abdul Malik bin Marwan came for Umra and heard the Hadith that it was wish of Prophet for the Kaaba to be constructed the way Abdullah ibn az-Zubayr had built it, he regretted his actions.

*Imam Malik&#8217;s advice to the Khalifa Harun al Rasheed*

Abbasi Khalifa Harun al Rasheed wanted to rebuild the Kaaba the way the Prophet Muhammad wanted and the way Abdullah ibn az-Zubayr built it.

But when he consulted Imam Malik, the Imam asked the Khalifa to change his mind because constant demolition and rebuilding is not respectful and would become a toy in the hands of kings. Each one would want to demolish and rebuild the Kaaba.

Based on this advice, Harun al Rasheed did not reconstruct the Kaaba. The structure remained in the same construction for 966 years, with minor repairs here and there.

*Reconstruction during Sultan Murad Khan&#8217;s time*

In the year 1039 Hijri, because of heavy rain, flood and hail, two of the Kaaba&#8217;s walls fell down.

The flood during which this occurred took place on the 19th of Shabaan 1039 Hijri which continued constantly, so the water in the Kaaba became almost close to half of its walls, about 10 feet from the ground level.

On Thursday the 20th of Shabaan 1039 Hijri, the eastern and western walls fell down.

When flood receded on Friday the 21st of Shabaan, the cleanup started.

Again, a curtain, the way Abdullah ibn az-Zubayr established on 4 pillars, was put up, and the reconstruction started on the 26th of Ramadan. The rest of the walls except for the one near the Black Stone, were demolished.

By the 2nd of Dhul Hijjah 1040 the construction was taking place under the guidance of Sultan Murad Khan, the Ottoman Khalifa. From the point of the Black stone and below, the current construction is the same as that done by Abdullah ibn az-Zubayr.

The construction which was done under the auspices of Murad Khan was exactly the one done at the time of Abdul Malik ibn Marwan which is the way the Quraysh had built it before Prophethood.

On Rajab 28 1377, One historian counted the total stones of the Kaaba and they were 1,614. These stones are of different shapes. But the stones which are inside the outer wall which is visible are not counted in there.

*Reconstruction of the Kaaba In 1996*

A major reconstruction of the Kaaba took place between May 1996 and October 1996.

This was after a period of about 400 years (since Sultan Murad Khan&#8217;s time).

During this reconstruction the only original thing left from the Kaaba are the stones. All other material has been replaced including the ceiling and the roof and its wood.

*What is inside the Kaaba?*

The president of the Islamic Society of North America (ISNA) had the opportunity to go inside the Kaaba in 1998. He describes the following features:

there are two pillars inside (others report 3 pillars)

there is a table on the side to put items like perfume

there are two lantern-type lamps hanging from the ceiling

the space can accommodate about 50 people

there are no electric lights inside

the walls and floors are of marble

there are no windows inside

there is only one door

the upper inside walls of the Kaaba were covered with some kind of curtain with the Kalima written on it 

Source: http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/Coast/9150/Kaaba.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

I guess you must be a very pure hearted person to be able to get inside the Ka'aba. 

Musharraf = Awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qsaark

FreekiN said:


> I guess you must be a very pure hearted person to be able to get inside the Ka'aba.
> 
> Musharraf = Awesome.


Lets keep politics out of this thread. Otherwise, what is needed to enter in the Kaaba can easily be understood from the fact that a 'King' is the custodian of Kaaba, whereas in Islam, there is no Kingship. The same Kaaba was stoned by Yazid ibn e Maawiah who also happened to be the custodian of Kaaba (though illegitimate). The same Kaaba was also in the custodianship of Abdu l-Malik ibn Marwan, whose loyalist Hajja ibne Yousuf also bombarded Kaaba and killed more than 10,000 men including Hazrat Abd Allah ibn al-Zubayr, and his two sons during the siege in I 73 AH and still patronized by Abdu l-Malik ibn Marwan, the custodian of Kaaba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FreekiN

qsaark said:


> Lets keep politics out of this thread. Otherwise, what is needed to enter in the Kaaba can easily be understood from the fact that a 'King' is the custodian of Kaaba, whereas in Islam, there is no Kingship. The same Kaaba was stoned by Yazid ibn e Maawiah who also happened to be the custodian of Kaaba (though illegitimate). The same Kaaba was also in the custodianship of Abdu l-Malik ibn Marwan, whose loyalist Hajja ibne Yousuf also bombarded Kaaba and killed more than 10,000 men including Hazrat Abd Allah ibn al-Zubayr, and his two sons during the siege in I 73 AH and still patronized by Abdu l-Malik ibn Marwan, the custodian of Kaaba.



Woah just woah.


----------



## sur

Omar1984 said:


> MashAllah *he was so lucky to be inside the Kaaba*.....


Please don't feel offended... but _*Mushrikeen-e-Makkah*_ also had been inside Kabbah & they even had their idols & photos of Ibraheem, Ismail & Maryam that they worshipped inside... So this oppertunity doesn't make anyone superior... On Day-of-Judgement all would be assessed by deeds, NOT by oppertunities to be inside Kabbah... I won't use "Ma'shaALLAH" for a guy who contributed to killing of innocent muslims...

*Hamid Gul said* about Musharaf, in an interview, what I used to think about Musharaf... ppl who had pre-planned 9 11_(c.f.Aaron Russo's interview)_ played with Pakistani politics to bring an all-in-all Musharaf in power to pave the way of Afghan invasion.... Musharaf was puppet at hand of "those" ppl, thus, a traitor... *Hamid Gul said* that Musharaf was instructed by "them" to keep harping about democracy, _"Sab-say-pehlay Pakistan"_ & other "good" ideas to appear credible to Pakistanis/world ... & he did it well... but worked for "them"... even I like Imran Khan, was pro-Musharaf earlier until I learned things about him that opened my eyes...


----------



## Omar1984

sur said:


> Please don't feel offended... but _*Mushrikeen-e-Makkah*_ also had been inside Kabbah & they even had their idols & photos of Ibraheem, Ismail & Maryam that they worshipped inside... So this oppertunity doesn't make anyone superior... On Day-of-Judgement all would be assessed by deeds, NOT by oppertunities to be inside Kabbah... I won't use "Ma'shaALLAH" for a guy who contributed to killing of innocent muslims...
> 
> *Hamid Gul said* about Musharaf, in an interview, what I used to think about Musharaf... ppl who had pre-planned 9 11_(c.f.Aaron Russo's interview)_ played with Pakistani politics to bring an all-in-all Musharaf in power to pave the way of Afghan invasion.... Musharaf was puppet at hand of "those" ppl, thus, a traitor... *Hamid Gul said* that Musharaf was instructed by "them" to keep harping about democracy, _"Sab-say-pehlay Pakistan"_ & other "good" ideas to appear credible to Pakistanis/world ... & he did it well... but worked for "them"... even I like Imran Khan, was pro-Musharaf earlier until I learned things about him that opened my eyes...



Whatever he did, lets first talk about facts:

Pakistan's economy was much better under Musharraf.

Pakistan was much safer under Musharraf (less bombings, etc..)

Relations with Saudi Arabia and China under Musharraf was in an all-time high, now Saudi Arabia is rolling out the red carpet for india.

Pakistan was much better under Musharraf than under this corrput PPP government. This is a fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

seen the video and pics before.......... and its awesome Mash'Allah you start like crying after watching these pics



FreekiN said:


> I guess you must be a very pure hearted person to be able to get inside the Ka'aba.
> 
> Musharraf = Awesome.



It doesn't mean pure hearted bro.......... it means you are the president of Islamic state

Musharraf is not the only person who was allowed to enter inside Ka'ba. There were so many other peoples too who were allowed to enter Ka'ba. If i am not wrong General Zia was even allowed to see the Grave of our beloved Prophet PBUH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

sir

1. I have some questions, is there any need to go inside the holy "Kaaba"?

2. What they King and Musharaff do by going inside? What was the reason?

3. What they gain by visiting inside holy "Kaaba" is there any religious significance?

4. As per my knowledge Islam is religion of equality all are equal so going inside only by few elite is this right or have any significance?

5. I have know the significance of the Hajj and Umrah but is there also mention of visiting inside holy Kaaba in the holy Quraan?

thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Justin Joseph said:


> sir
> 
> 1. I have some questions, is there any need to go inside the holy "Kaaba"?
> 
> 2. What they King and Musharaff do by going inside? What was the reason?
> 
> 3. What they gain by visiting inside holy "Kaaba" is there any religious significance?
> 
> 4. As per my knowledge Islam is religion of equality all are equal so going inside only by few elite is this right or have any significance?
> 
> 5. I have know the significance of the Hajj and Umrah but is there also mention of visiting inside holy Kaaba in the holy Quraan?
> 
> thanks




They went inside only in their love for the holy place.


Otherwise it has nothing to do with religion so there is no question of inequality.


----------



## Hyde

Justin Joseph said:


> sir
> 
> 1. I have some questions, is there any need to go inside the holy "Kaaba"?



No need to go inside Ka'ba. It is said if you just look at Ka'ba that is also a kind of worship to Allah. Whether you go inside a ka'ba or see it from outside........ it doesn't really matter



Justin Joseph said:


> 2. What they King and Musharaff do by going inside? What was the reason?



Nothing........ may be cleaning inside or just looking from inside. If your brother buy a new car you might want to see it from inside, you won't take it with you or you won't be benefitted from it. You are just looking at his car thats all



Justin Joseph said:


> 3. What they gain by visiting inside holy "Kaaba" is there any religious significance?



Nothing........... no religious significance (as far as i know)....... We don't worship Ka'ba. That is only a direction to pray Salah or part of place to perform Tawaf during Hajj or Umrah. Ka'ba in itself is nothing



Justin Joseph said:


> 4. As per my knowledge Islam is religion of equality all are equal so going inside only by few elite is this right or have any significance?



If you ever visit Ka'ba you will find thousands or probably hundreds of thousands of peoples inside "Haram" at a time. If it is allowed for everybody to go inside Ka'ba. People will start fighting to go inside the Ka'ba.

There is no religious significance to see from inside so why leave it open? (In my humble opinion)



Justin Joseph said:


> 5. I have know the significance of the Hajj and Umrah but is there also mention of visiting inside holy Kaaba in the holy Quraan?
> 
> thanks



No Religious significance man............ it is just like looking from Outside. You might get rewards by just looking at it but that is same when you pray in Haram. There is one place near to Ka'ba called "Hateem" All Muslims are allowed to pray there and praying there means you are praying inside Ka'ba


----------



## Justin Joseph

Zaki said:


> No need to go inside Ka'ba. It is said if you just look at Ka'ba that is also a kind of worship to Allah. Whether you go inside a ka'ba or see it from outside........ it doesn't really matter
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing........ may be cleaning inside or just looking from inside. If your brother buy a new car you might want to see it from inside, you won't take it with you or you won't be benefitted from it. You are just looking at his car thats all
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing........... no religious significance (as far as i know)....... We don't worship Ka'ba. That is only a direction to pray Salah or part of place to perform Tawaf during Hajj or Umrah. Ka'ba in itself is nothing
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever visit Ka'ba you will find thousands or probably hundreds of thousands of peoples inside "Haram" at a time. If it is allowed for everybody to go inside Ka'ba. People will start fighting to go inside the Ka'ba.
> 
> There is no religious significance to see from inside so why leave it open? (In my humble opinion)
> 
> 
> 
> No Religious significance man............ it is just like looking from Outside. You might get rewards by just looking at it but that is same when you pray in Haram. There is one place near to Ka'ba called "Hateem" All Muslims are allowed to pray there and praying there means you are praying inside Ka'ba




thanks for ur effort and information u provide, appreciate it.


----------



## salahuldin786

Justin Joseph said:


> sir
> 
> 1. I have some questions, is there any need to go inside the holy "Kaaba"?
> 
> 2. What they King and Musharaff do by going inside? What was the reason?
> 
> 3. What they gain by visiting inside holy "Kaaba" is there any religious significance?
> 
> 4. As per my knowledge Islam is religion of equality all are equal so going inside only by few elite is this right or have any significance?
> 
> 5. I have know the significance of the Hajj and Umrah but is there also mention of visiting inside holy Kaaba in the holy Quraan?
> 
> thanks




1. no need to go inside kaaba the saudi king goes in twice a year to clean it from within.

2.maybe Musharaff wanted to see the inside of kaaba or maybe it was time for the saudi king to clean the inside of the kaaba and he must have asked mush to come along.

3. no.

4. no, the king has the key to the kaaba and it does not matter who goes in you wont get reward to go in or not the reward is in performing hajj/umrah.

5.no.....only in hadith when the prophet muhammed p.b.u.h went inside kaaba to destory all the idols in there and to establish tauheed belief in one god.

the kaaba is a qibla (direction) for the muslims to face in pray for untiy so if you live in the west or east all muslims are faceing kaaba in pray.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FlickerSingh

just another question which may stem from my ignorance. in effect is all muslims facing the east when praying towards the holy Kaaba?


----------



## sur

FlickerSingh said:


> just another question which may stem from my ignorance. in effect is all muslims facing the east when praying towards the holy Kaaba?



ppl on east of Kabba will face West... those on west of Kabbah will face east... those in North will face south & vice versa...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

before many years every one can enter then saudi gov close becuse of rush and deaths of pilgrams.now they open for every muslim country head of state .only men.remember mushy enter there with power of 170mn pakistanis not because he is musharaf.any ways its great.i like mushy.when i meet mushi in masjid nabavi madinah many years before he was look talk great way.


----------



## ARCHON

> 5.no.....only in hadith when the prophet muhammed p.b.u.h went inside kaaba to destory all the idols in there and to establish tauheed belief in one god.



sorry for my ignorance. can u explain to me a little bit on this part as to what were the idols and what was the religion before islam in that part of the world .


----------



## Al-zakir

Only the lucky one can enter Kaaba. Ordanry like us stand no chance. Indeed Musharraf a lucky person. Good for him....


----------



## Awesome

This is so cool, I wanna go too.


----------



## ADT




----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> Only the lucky one can enter Kaaba. Ordanry like us stand no chance. Indeed Musharraf a lucky person. Good for him....



There is place near to ka'ba called "Tehreem". That is technically considered inside Ka'ba. If you ever visit Makkah try two offer to rakat of Nafal in Tehreem and it will be considered as you prayed inside Ka'ba.

I wasn't lucky enough to find a place there when i went to perform Hajj last year but that was because they had closed Tehreem due to excess of peoples. You will usually find it open when you are not travelling during Hajj. I had extremely short trip to Makkah and Madina but if you go like 10-15 days before Hajj you should be able to find a place in Tehreem and offer Nafals there.

Visiting there is like you spent days in Heaven 

I Loved it


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah & Subhan Allah may we all have chance to go GOD bless everyone


----------



## qsaark

Al-zakir said:


> Only the lucky one can enter Kaaba. Ordanry like us stand no chance. Indeed Musharraf a lucky person. Good for him....


Zakir bhai, aap to itni halki baat naa karein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Justin Joseph said:


> sir
> 
> 1. I have some questions,



Pleasure to answer them !


> is there any need to go inside the holy "Kaaba"?



Yes when the Kaaba is washed with Zam Zam water and Rose water , also it is the Most holiest Place a Muslim can go Inside.




> 2. What they King and Musharaff do by going inside? What was the reason?



As i said Because the Kaaba is the considered the Home of Allah "Monumental" and it was built by Prophet Abraham PBUH.

That is why it is considered the most holiest Place and the one goes Inside Kaaba is Lucky , way lucky !

I have heard someone went into the Kaaba and he written in his will to burry him in those cloths he was wearing at that time which he preserved for his Death.



> 3. What they gain by visiting inside holy "Kaaba" is there any religious significance?



It is Undescribeable !



> 4. As per my knowledge Islam is religion of equality all are equal so going inside only by few elite is this right or have any significance?



Yes it is true that Islam is all about Equality and if you ask 1.82 Billion Muslims to go Inside Kaaba .. No one would deny .. so cannot make this Place a tourist Spot .

As far i know if someone is really keen , they can put a written request to King Abdullah who is the Castodian of 2 Holy Mosques and may Allow him/Her



> 5. I have know the significance of the Hajj and Umrah but is there also mention of visiting inside holy Kaaba in the holy Quraan?
> 
> thanks



I think i have answered this question already , It is not a Must to go Inside Kaaba but Trust me i would Love to Go Inside it Inshallah.


----------



## ARCHON

sorry for my ignorance. can u explain to me a little bit on this part as to what were the idols and what was the religion before islam in that part of the world .


----------



## ADT

birdofprey said:


> sorry for my ignorance. can u explain to me a little bit on this part as to what were the idols and what was the religion before islam in that part of the world .




*www.google.com*


----------



## manglasiva

good post !! & superb pics thx


----------



## fawwaxs

JazakAllah! The Holy Kaaba is opened twice a year for cleaning, and many international dignitaries are allowed inside for the cleaning. The keys to Holy Kabaa are kept with a local tribe called Bani Shaybat. This practce takes place before Ramadaan and again before Hajj.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

*Old Door of Kaaba *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

birdofprey said:


> sorry for my ignorance. can u explain to me a little bit on this part as to what were the idols and what was the religion before islam in that part of the world .


Many religion including Yahood "jews" and Nasara "christian" (i think) . And many others who worshiped idols.


----------



## Kompromat

birdofprey said:


> sorry for my ignorance. can u explain to me a little bit on this part as to what were the idols and what was the religion before islam in that part of the world .



You have every Right to ask any question about Islam so dont shy

The story Begins with Prophet Abraham PBUH who migrated to Arabia on Allah's Command with His Wife Bibi Hajra and Young son who later became a Prophet name Ismael R/A.

They started living in the barren mountains of Arabia when they did not had water & Abraham's wife ran for many times in between the hills to look for water for young Ismael who was lying on the Ground rubbing his heal on the stones.

Eventually Allah produced a stream of water from the same spot where Ismael was rubbing his heel & when His Mother came and saw the miracle she said "Zam Zam" or stop , stop and tried to isolate the stream and that very stream runs till today and if you ask any 
Pilgrim who came from KSA for Zam zam he will tell you what it is & it is considered the Pure or holy water.

Zamzam Well - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also the Course where his Mother ran to look for water in the burning sun exists today called the saffa and marwa and the practice is called "Sai" and Allah ordered to make it a part of Hajj that Everyone has to run/walk briskly on that very route.

*So in other words Muslims follow a Practice originated by a Women ... please do not tell us that Islam oppresses them as Billions have followed her and paid homage !*

Thanks:


----------



## AsianLion

Amazing pictures!


----------



## redgriffin

Zaki said:


> There is place near to ka'ba called "Tehreem". That is technically considered inside Ka'ba. If you ever visit Makkah try two offer to rakat of Nafal in Tehreem and it will be considered as you prayed inside Ka'ba.
> 
> I wasn't lucky enough to find a place there when i went to perform Hajj last year but that was because they had closed Tehreem due to excess of peoples. You will usually find it open when you are not travelling during Hajj. I had extremely short trip to Makkah and Madina but if you go like 10-15 days before Hajj you should be able to find a place in Tehreem and offer Nafals there.
> 
> Visiting there is like you spent days in Heaven
> 
> I Loved it


Hateem, its called Hateem.


----------



## Hyde

redgriffin said:


> Hateem, its called Hateem.


Must have been autocorrect error back in 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smoke

Wow you guys resurrected a decade old thread. Poor Musharraf.


----------

